# Your own bloodline



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I hear a lot on hear when people say "thats just a name someone gave their dogs". I mean Dave Wilson started off with APBTs and AST and now he has RE. But first they were seperate lines. So my question is how long does one have to breed certain traits in dogs until they can call the bloodline their own.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

*bump*
*bump*


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

you mentioned a bully bloodline, so i am going to answer with that in mind. people in the bully world just create their own bloodlines when they please. for instance the gotti bloodline is really greyline. gotti was a beautiful dog in his prime and a hell of a producer but none the less he came from greyline blood. 

the way i see it any idiot can create a bloodline, but it takes a talented, committed, patient individual to do it right. jmo i forgot lucky


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i think I read before it's something like 6 or 8 generations of dogs that you produce. Not meaning 6 or 8 litters... it means you had to make Mom, grandma, great grandma and grandpa and so on and so forth.


----------

